# RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X



## oldsql.Triso (11. September 2018)

*RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Hi Leute,

es ist relativ klar welche Plattform jetzt kommt, aber ich weiß dass der Arbeitsspeicher so ein heikles Thema ist bei Ryzen und dass es Samsung-Chips (Gibts da eine Liste oder ähnliches?) am besten sein sollen. Daher die Frage: Welchen RAM und welches Mobo für den 2700X? Ich upgrade jetzt den Prozessor, da ich mir der Leistung meines I5 einfach nicht zufrieden bin (Gerade in BF5 ist mir das aufgefallen, aber auch in anderen Lagen.).

Was kommt neu und ist fest:

- Netzteil: Seasonic Prime Fanless 600W Titanium  - 200€
- Gehäuse: beQuiet Dark Base 900 Pro V2 - 210€ (Oder ich gehe auf einen maximal kleinen Tower, aber da hab ich sorge um die Kühlleistung und ob's wirklich kompakt überhaupt geht, wenn 'ne 1080 HOF von KFA² drin ist)

Ich warte zwar noch den 9700k und 9900k ab, denke aber dass mir der Preis für die Mehrleistung nicht ausreichend sein wird, um mich für Intel zu entscheiden. Daher:

- CPU: Ryzen 2700X

Und da fängt es an schwierig zu werden. Board kann man ja eigentlich fast alles nehmen, aber die Speicherriegel interessieren mich und davon hätte ich natürlich gerne 16GB oder 32GB (Denke aber 16 sollten für mich reichen).

Bei den Boards habe ich die:

- MSI X470 Gaming-Serie
- ASUS Prime/Rog-Serie

ins Auge gefasst. Vielleicht könnt ihr ja Empfehlungen geben. Der Rechner wird hauptsächlich zum Gaming genommen, aber bisschen VS hier und etwas Video-Bearbeitung dort, mache ich auch. Aber nichts wirklich hochgradig anspruchsvolles. Ich benche manchmal aus Lust an der Freude und fummel auch mal an diversen Settings rum, aber ich betreibe das nur just for fun. 
Eine weitere Frage bleibt die Kühlung. Wie jeder: Möglichst leise und effizient. Hab schon von einigen AiO-Waküs gesehen, dass die Kühlleistung gut ist, wie z.B. Corsair H110i, aber lohnt sich das auch wirklich? OC im Rahmen ist immer gewünscht, wenn es sich so einfach wie beim 3570k gestaltet. Hab zur Zeit den Macho 2 RevB drauf. Finde den aber mittlerweile irgendwie zu klobig. Habt ihr da einen Anreiz? Wasserkühlung nicht AiO hat für mich immer noch einen kleinen Nachteil, da ich selbst im Alter noch auf LANs fahre (wie NC dieses Jahr).

Budget ist offen. Es sollte sich aber alles im Rahmen bewegen. Will halt keine 400€ für ein MoBo ausgeben, dass im Endeffekt für mich keinen Nutzen hat, da ich kein Extrem-OC mache. Wenn es aber einen Mehrwert hat, dann okay. Da aber PCI-E-Lanes erst mit Threadripper/Skylake-X eine Rolle spielen und die mir zu wenig Takt haben und zu teuer sind für meine Anwendung, wird auch SLI kein Grund sein.

Als Festplatten habe ich eine SSD Samsung Evo 860 1TB, SSD SanDisk Ultra 2 1TB, SSD 256GB MMX500 und eine HDD (welche aber durch eine große von 10TB+ ersetzt wird). Ich überlege die SanDisk und Samsung im Raid0 knattern zu lassen. Macht das Sinn oder eher Schmarn bei unterschiedlichen Herstellern. Die SanDisk ist auch bereits etwas älter.

Ich bin für jede Anregung, Info oder Verbesserung dankbar. Falls ihr auch ein ähnliches gutes Gehäuse in kleinerer Bauform kennt, könnt ihr mir das nennen. Danke


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (11. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Netzteil: Straight Power 11 550 watt
Mobo: Asus x470 pro oder highend:x470 taichi
Gehäuse: Dark Base 700
Cpu Kühler: noctua nh u 14s mit am4 Kit
RAM: 16  oder 32GB ddr4 3200mhz cl14 oder 3000mhz cl16

Das wäre so mein Vorschlag.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

RAm: Ripjaw V 3200 reicht völlig aus, da muss man keine 80€+ für B-DIEs ausgeben, die man am ende nur bedingt merkt. Es sei denn man ist aufs Maximum aus, dann meinetwegen nen 2700x, MSI Gaming Pro Carbon oder X470 Taichi, aber dann bitte auch gleich mit Noctua NH-D15 und B-Dies. Lohnt aber natürlich nur, wenn man die Arbeit in das Thema OC udn Optimierung des Speicher steckt, ...

Oder die Vernunftlösung, kaum schwächer, aber deutlich sparsamer im Budget:
2700er non-x, dazu ein MSI B450 Tomahawk und die erwähnten G.Skill Ripjaw V 3200Mhz. Da kann man dann mit nem Scythe Mugen 5 z.B. einfach den Precion Boost arbeiten lassen und sich freuen, fertig ist das ganze schon.


----------



## TrueRomance (11. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Gerade auf LAN macht sich doch ein kleinerer Tower wie das dark base 700,was schon recht groß ist besser.
Keine AIO ist wirklich besser als gute Luftkühlung. Aber mit den Kühlern sind wir wieder bei klobig. 
Ansonsten wie meine Vorredner.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Bzgl. klobig und DB700 bzw. DB900 muss ich zustimmen.
hab es selbst, und es ist schon n Brocken von Case. da ich nicht mehr auf LANs gehe, da mein CLAN die Organisation von LANs schon 2002 eingestellt hat, ist mir das aber auch egal, andererseits, ich bin damals mit 2-3 Rechnern in Cases wie nem CS901 und nem Servertower, ... zur LAN gefahren 
Wenn man es etwas kompakter mag, die Sharkoon S25/M25 un ddarauf basierenden Cases sind rel. kompakt trotz Platz für gute Hardware.


----------



## Becks-Gold- (11. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Habe das MSI Pro Carbon + 2700X und bin bis jetzt zufrieden damit. Bedenke, dass du für die optimale Spannungsversorgung theoretisch 2x 8Pin EPS Stecker (ich hoffe die Bezeichnung ist richti) verbauen kannst. Hat dein NT dafür genug Lanes und Kabel?
Ich habe das Seasonic Focus+ 650W und lasse die CPU mit 1x 8Pin Eps laufen. Geht natürlich auch und ist auch ausreichend stabil, zumindest hab ich bisher keine Probleme.
Als Ram habe ich 2x16GB 3200 TridentZ CL15 B-Dies 
Die sind mit dem ersten Bios noch nicht gelaufen, seit Juli klappts aber mit Bios v23 
Mit OC habe ich mich selbst noch gar nicht beschäftigt, nur den Ram eingestellt. MSI hat da wirklich ein übersichtliches Interface zu geliefert.
\\
Hauptproblem ist/war bei den Boards ja die Kühlung der Spannungswandler. Da ist das MSI glaube ich ganz gut. Meines letzten Standes von Juni war aber das Taichi, das Crosshair und das Aorus aber noch nen ticken besser/ aber halt auch teurer.

Ich verlink hier mal noch einen Verkauf aus Luxx:
Forum de Luxx

Da ist bis heute 19Uhr (Dienstag) ein zu Testzwecken verwendetes MSI Board im Angebot
MP ist geboten bei 110€
Vielleicht willst du da ja noch zuschlagen, sofern du Zugriff auf das Luxx hast. (Verkäufer ist Paratronic)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Zwei 8 Pin braucht man nicht, das ist doch kein TR.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (11. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

So Gigabyte hat endlich auf Agesa 1.0.0.4 geupdatet und die RAM Takt/Kompatibilitätsprobleme im 2D Betrieb behoben. Spiele muss ich noch testen.

Update: Star Wars Battlefront 2017 läuft im Game Mode (4core 8Threads) perfekt bis das Spiel aufgrund von 100% Auslastung aller 8 Threads Standbilder zeigt und sich selbst schließt. Im normalen Modus (8core 16 Threads) nur mit Hwmonitor und Hwinfo64 im Hintergund läuft das Spiel Perfekt ohne irgendwelche Probleme.
Grandioses Bios Update.

Also kann man Gigabyte Boards auch wieder empfehlen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> RAm: Ripjaw V 3200 reicht völlig aus, da muss man keine 80€+ für B-DIEs ausgeben, die man am ende nur bedingt merkt. Es sei denn man ist aufs Maximum aus, dann meinetwegen nen 2700x, MSI Gaming Pro Carbon oder X470 Taichi, aber dann bitte auch gleich mit Noctua NH-D15 und B-Dies. Lohnt aber natürlich nur, wenn man die Arbeit in das Thema OC udn Optimierung des Speicher steckt, ...
> 
> Oder die Vernunftlösung, kaum schwächer, aber deutlich sparsamer im Budget:
> 2700er non-x, dazu ein MSI B450 Tomahawk und die erwähnten G.Skill Ripjaw V 3200Mhz. Da kann man dann mit nem Scythe Mugen 5 z.B. einfach den Precion Boost arbeiten lassen und sich freuen, fertig ist das ganze schon.



Habe ich nicht irgendwelche Nachteile bei den unterschiedlichen Chipsätzen (Lanes, OC-Feature, etc.)? OC will ich ja, aber ich gehe halt nicht mehr in jedes kleinste Detail.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Gerade auf LAN macht sich doch ein kleinerer Tower wie das dark base 700,was schon recht groß ist besser.
> Keine AIO ist wirklich besser als gute Luftkühlung. Aber mit den Kühlern sind wir wieder bei klobig.
> Ansonsten wie meine Vorredner.



Ich finde halt das so eine Corsair H110i optisch halt besser aussieht. Guter Einwand mit dem Dark Base 700. Lüfter direkt ersetzen? Wollte Noiseblocker eloops nehmen oder Silent Wings 3.



Becks-Gold- schrieb:


> Habe das MSI Pro Carbon + 2700X und bin bis jetzt zufrieden damit. Bedenke, dass du für die optimale Spannungsversorgung theoretisch 2x 8Pin EPS Stecker (ich hoffe die Bezeichnung ist richti) verbauen kannst. Hat dein NT dafür genug Lanes und Kabel?
> Ich habe das Seasonic Focus+ 650W und lasse die CPU mit 1x 8Pin Eps laufen. Geht natürlich auch und ist auch ausreichend stabil, zumindest hab ich bisher keine Probleme.
> Als Ram habe ich 2x16GB 3200 TridentZ CL15 B-Dies
> Die sind mit dem ersten Bios noch nicht gelaufen, seit Juli klappts aber mit Bios v23
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis, aber bin im Luxx nicht angemeldet - glaube ich. Das NT ist ausreichend und 2x8PIN ist wie erwähnt für den Threadripper. 



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> So Gigabyte hat endlich auf Agesa 1.0.0.4 geupdatet und die RAM Takt/Kompatibilitätsprobleme im 2D Betrieb behoben. Spiele muss ich noch testen.
> 
> Update: Star Wars Battlefront 2017 läuft im Game Mode (4core 8Threads) perfekt bis das Spiel aufgrund von 100% Auslastung aller 8 Threads Standbilder zeigt und sich selbst schließt. Im normalen Modus (8core 16 Threads) nur mit Hwmonitor und Hwinfo64 im Hintergund läuft das Spiel Perfekt ohne irgendwelche Probleme.
> Grandioses Bios Update.
> ...



Das hört sich aber eher nicht danach an GB nehmen zu müssen ^^.

@Topic
Hab gestern etwas Recherche betrieben und raus kam, das OC fast gar nichts bringt beim Ryzen 2. Also kann man eigentlich getrost auf die Budget-Lösung gehen. Aber die 500 Mhz Standardtaktunterschied zwischen 2700 vs 2700X würde ich schon gerne mitnehmen.


----------



## Maddrax111 (12. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

OC bringt in so weit was wenn man den 2700 nimmt und den selbst auf das Niveau des X bringt. Out of the box ist der 2700X die bessere Wahl.

Die X470 Boards haben gegenüber den B450 2 PCI-e Lanes mehr und mehr Sata und USB Anschlüsse. Bei einer "normalen" Bestückung. Sprich 2-3 Laufwerke/Festplatten und USB Maus/Tastatur reicht ein B450 für die meisten Nutzer aus.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (13. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Also wird es ein X470 Mainboard und den 2700X, da der 2700 relativ zickig sein soll beim OC (neben der Siliconlottery).
Kühler: Was soll ich da nehmen? Finde ja immer noch die H110i hübsch


----------



## markus1612 (13. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Du könntest theoretisch den Macho von deinem 3570K weiternutzen, für den gibt es ein AM4 Kit.

Ansonsten würde ich den Dark Rock Pro4 empfehlen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (13. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Du könntest theoretisch den Macho von deinem 3570K weiternutzen, für den gibt es ein AM4 Kit.
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich den Dark Rock Pro4 empfehlen.



Das ist ja auch wieder son Riese oder?


----------



## markus1612 (13. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Der ist sogar noch größer als der Macho 
Kühlt halt dafür sehr gut, dein Macho reicht da aber auch.

Von AiOs würde ich abraten, weil die nicht wirklich besser, potenziell aber lauter sind wie gute Luftkühler.
Wenn du trotzdem eine willst, würde ich den SilentLoop nehmen.


----------



## TrueRomance (13. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Das ist ein riesengroßer Kühler. Da siehst du den Ram nicht mehr.  geil.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*



markus1612 schrieb:


> ... noch größer wie der ...


Als, mein lieber, als! 

True, muss man den RAM bei der Arbeit beobachten? Macht der sonst nichts? 
Das wäre natürlich blöd, jetzt weiß ich auch, warum die ganzen Cases mit Glas kommen, wer seinen Arbeitsspeicher nicht bei der Arbeit beaufsichtigt bekommt weniger Leistung raus


----------



## oldsql.Triso (13. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Der ist sogar noch größer wie der Macho
> Kühlt halt dafür sehr gut, dein Macho reicht da aber auch.
> 
> Von AiOs würde ich abraten, weil die nicht wirklich besser, potenziell aber lauter sind wie gute Luftkühler.
> Wenn du trotzdem eine willst, würde ich den SilentLoop nehmen.



Na wenn man die Lüfter des Radis ersetzt durch SilentWings oder Noiseblocker eLoops, sollte doch Lautstärke kaum eine Rolle spielen oder? Die Reviews hier http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Wasse.../Tests/hydro-series-h115i-rgb-review-1246559/ und hier Testresultate Referenzluefter - Seite 8 sehen doch gar nicht so verkehrt aus. Ist halt nur irgendwie Optik.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Das ist ein riesengroßer Kühler. Da siehst du den Ram nicht mehr.  geil.



Den möchte ich ja sehen  . Einzig durch die AiO-Wakü brauch man wieder mehr Lüfter um das Board kühler zu kriegen, was ja ein Macho usw. etwas passiv macht.

Aber eigentlich habt ihr recht, dass es aus P/L-Sicht keine wirkliche Option ist. Die H150i Lautstaerke - Seite 5 scheint noch etwas besser zu sein, kostet aber mal eben 180 Flocken.


----------



## markus1612 (13. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Als, mein lieber, als!



Diese dämlichen beiden Mistviecher treiben mich noch in den Wahnsinn...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

so lange du nicht "als wie" schreibst


----------



## Maddrax111 (13. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Im Pott sagen wir einfach "als wie" da macht man nichts falsch


----------



## TrueRomance (13. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Als, mein lieber, als!
> 
> True, muss man den RAM bei der Arbeit beobachten? Macht der sonst nichts?
> Das wäre natürlich blöd, jetzt weiß ich auch, warum die ganzen Cases mit Glas kommen, wer seinen Arbeitsspeicher nicht bei der Arbeit beaufsichtigt bekommt weniger Leistung raus



Naturlich nicht. Deswegen find ich den dark rock pro 4 so geil. Egal welche CPU als nächstes kommt. Den schnall ich drauf. 
Ausser man hat so nen blinke ram. Da ist es natürlich schade


----------



## TrueRomance (13. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Im Pott sagen wir einfach "als wie" da macht man nichts falsch



Eigentlich ist falsch gleich falsch. Kann man ja nicht steigern. Aber "als wie" ist definitiv falscher


----------



## Becks-Gold- (13. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Als, mein lieber, als!
> 
> True, muss man den RAM bei der Arbeit beobachten? Macht der sonst nichts?
> Das wäre natürlich blöd, jetzt weiß ich auch, warum die ganzen Cases mit Glas kommen, wer seinen Arbeitsspeicher nicht bei der Arbeit beaufsichtigt bekommt weniger Leistung raus


Hä?!? Verstehe die Frage nicht. Natürlich muss man den RGB Ram überwachen, dass er auch ordnungsgemäß blinkt Denn RGB bringt bekanntlich FPS: Folge je schneller es blinkt desto mehr FPS (ist doch logisch). Ist wie auf der Arbeit: wenn der Cheffe nicht schaut, und man sicher unterm Kühlkörper verstecken kann, dann wird nicht gearbeitet...

Off-topic:
Es gibt keine Steigerung von falsch oder richtig
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das RAM oder der RAM. Random Access Memory ist natürlich Englisch; übersetzt Speicher, deswegen verwenden wir automatisch den Artikel "der" . Es kann aber sein, dass "das" Memory richtig ist. Damit mein ich aber nicht das Memory-Spiel, falls einer auf die Idee kommt.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (18. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Ist der AM4 Kit für den Thermalright HR-02 Macho nur 4 Schrauben? Oder finde ich da was nicht?


----------



## TrueRomance (18. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Schrauben und eine Halteplatte. Das musst du aber separat kaufen. Das wird nicht bei deinem beigelegt gewesen sein weil AM4 gibt es erst Anfang 2017.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (18. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Schrauben und eine Halteplatte. Das musst du aber separat kaufen. Das wird nicht bei deinem beigelegt gewesen sein weil AM4 gibt es erst Anfang 2017.



Bei MF finde ich die nicht, sondern nur die Schrauben. Muss erstmal gucken, aber anscheinend habe ich gar nicht die Rev B vom Macho.


----------



## TrueRomance (18. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

schau mal welchen du hast. du kannst sicherlich auch direkt bei thermalright anfragen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (24. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Gibt es eigentlich ein X470 Mainboard mit weißem PCB?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Afaik, nein.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (24. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Schade. Warenkorb ist erstmal dicht. 

Dark Base 700
2700X
Asus Prime X470-Pro
Silent Loop 360
4x Silent Wings 3 PWM (soll die Pure Wings ersetzen und einen zusätzlich für die Rückseite) oder Noiseblocker NB-eLoops S-Series B12-1 
16GB entweder Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 CL16 (weiß) oder G.Skill Trident Z 3477 CL18

Eine Idee bei den beiden Oder-Sachen? 

Ich weiß das AiO's teuer sind und nicht unbedingt leiser und gleichzeitig kühler, aber ich denke mit einen der beiden Lüfter wird das schon hinhauen. Dazu ziehen vor 2 rein und 1 bläst hinten raus und dann sollte das halbwegs kühl laufen. Selbst der Ryzen sollte da nicht großartig meckern. Wenn man Performance anmacht, sollte es trotzdem gehen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (25. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Also bei der 16 GB Version kannst du ruhig die 3466mhz cl18 version nehmen und probieren diese auf 3333mhz cl16 zu bringen sofern die nicht viel mehr kosten als die 3200er. Die Silent Wings 3 kann ich selbst als 140mm Variante noch hören, allerdings würde ich die schon als leise bezeichnen. Die Noiseblocker kenne ich leider nicht.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (25. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Also bei der 16 GB Version kannst du ruhig die 3466mhz cl18 version nehmen und probieren diese auf 3333mhz cl16 zu bringen sofern die nicht viel mehr kosten als die 3200er. Die Silent Wings 3 kann ich selbst als 140mm Variante noch hören, allerdings würde ich die schon als leise bezeichnen. Die Noiseblocker kenne ich leider nicht.



Echt? Dachte die Silentwings sind mitunter das leiseste was man finden kann? Wenn man die auf 700U/min laufen lässt, was eigentlich selbst beim Zocken für normale Temperaturen reichen sollte, hoffte ich auf quasi "unhörbar" durch das gedämmte Gehäuse. Mir gefallen optisch einfach diese riesigen Turmkühler nicht mehr.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Kommt auf die Drehzahl an, die SW3 mit hoher Drehzahl finde ich auch nicht toll, die mit 1000UPM sind top.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (25. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Die Silent Wings 3 sind auch leise, allerdings sind die selbst bei Stufe 1 des controllpanels vom db700 hörbar, wenn man GENAU hinhört bei OFFENEM Case.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (25. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Drehzahl an, die SW3 mit hoher Drehzahl finde ich auch nicht toll, die mit 1000UPM sind top.



Die sollen ja nur mit 700U/min laufen. Habe bei den eLoops gelesen dass die aufgrund der Dicke nicht so gut geeignet sind für die Radiatoren.



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Die Silent Wings 3 sind auch leise, allerdings sind die selbst bei Stufe 1 des controllpanels vom db700 hörbar, wenn man GENAU hinhört bei OFFENEM Case.



Du meinst die vorinstallierten? So langsam denke ich schon über den Kauf des 900 Pro nach . Die 7cm in Höhe und 3cm in Länge machen den Kohl auch nicht fett.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (25. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Du meinst die vorinstallierten? So langsam denke ich schon über den Kauf des 900 Pro nach . Die 7cm in Höhe und 3cm in Länge machen den Kohl auch nicht fett.



Dann aber das 900 rev.2, wenns schon das beste sein soll


----------



## TrueRomance (25. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Den Lüfterhub des db700 kann man doch per pwm am Mainboard anschließen und über das BIOS regeln oder nicht?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Ja, das geht, allerdings kommt man, je nach BIOS nicht so tief wie die manuelle Regelung.
Außerdem kann der HUB im DB700 nur PWM weiter geben, was aber eigentlich etwas nervt, Spannungsgesteuert wäre cooler, das kann aber nur das 900.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (25. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Dann aber das 900 rev.2, wenns schon das beste sein soll



Es geht nicht zwangsläufig ums "Beste", sondern darum, dass ich z.B. weniger Sorgen habe bei der Regelung der Lüfter und Einbau der Silent Loop 360. Funktional gesehen reicht das 700er völlig aus, aber ein zwei Sachen mehr hätte man dadurch schon. 

@Chris
Müsste ich dann für das 900er Silent Wings 3 ohne PWM holen? Spannungssteuerung und PWM ist schon ein Unterschied.

Insgesamt würde mir aber das 700er besser gefallen, weils einfach kleiner ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Nein, das 900er kann beides, aber das 700 nur pwm


----------



## oldsql.Triso (26. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Erstmal Danke an alle für die Antworten. Muss jetzt für mich noch entscheiden ob 900er oder 700er. Dann geht das Ding so raus wie er ist.


----------



## TrueRomance (26. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Hier hab ich neuen ram gefunden. Absolutes Schnäppchen wenn die Beschreibung stimmt. Lieferbar in 3 Wochen.
16GB TeamGroup Dark Pro rot DDR4-3200 DIMM CL14 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 (PC4-25600U) | Mindfactory.de
Müssen Samsung B-Dies sein.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (26. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Hier hab ich neuen ram gefunden. Absolutes Schnäppchen wenn die Beschreibung stimmt. Lieferbar in 3 Wochen.
> 16GB TeamGroup Dark Pro rot DDR4-3200 DIMM CL14 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 (PC4-25600U) | Mindfactory.de
> Müssen Samsung B-Dies sein.



Wegen CL14? Weil die ich mir holen wollte kosten auch nur 10€ mehr.


----------



## TrueRomance (26. September 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Wegen CL14? Weil die ich mir holen wollte kosten auch nur 10€ mehr.



3200MHz mit cl14 müssen Samsung B-Die sein. Ich hoffe die Beschreibung passt. Die laufen auf Ryzen am besten und lassen sich am besten übertakten. Was natürlich keine Garantie ist.
Das tomahawk ist bei Mindfactory übrigens lieferbar. Bzw wird wie der ram am 12.10 erwartet. Meine Bestellung geht heute abend raus.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Ich hab mal den Fred ausgegraben für was anderes: Was ist eigentlich mit dem Silent Base 801? Das wäre doch der Kompromiss oder? Außer die ranzigen Pure Wings ist doch alles schick oder besser gegenüber 700er oder?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Besser sehe ich da wenig, Front geschlossen, 3 Ritzen oben mehr, das ist leicht anders, ok, aber Besser? Nicht wirklich.

Kann man aber nehmen, und die PureWings sind, als 1000UPM-PWMs echt angenehm.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Besser sehe ich da wenig, Front geschlossen, 3 Ritzen oben mehr, das ist leicht anders, ok, aber Besser? Nicht wirklich.
> 
> Kann man aber nehmen, und die PureWings sind, als 1000UPM-PWMs echt angenehm.



Das mit der Front ist bei den anderen auch nicht anders oder? Dafür ist es größer?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Wie gesagt anders, das DB700 fände/finde ich etwas schöner.

Front ist bei den anderen auch so, ja.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wie gesagt anders, das DB700 fände/finde ich etwas schöner.
> 
> Front ist bei den anderen auch so, ja.




Hab auch das 700er genommen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Willkommen im DB700 Club


----------



## oldsql.Triso (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Mal eine Frage: in welchem Bereich sollte sich die Temperatur bewegen bei einem Ryzen 2700X und der Silent Loop 360? Ich muss sagen dass ich relativ viele Schwierigkeiten mit dem Einbau hatte, vor allem da die Einbauanleitung für mich kompletter Schrott war. Letztlich hatte es "hoffentlich" doch gepasst.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Unter 70°C unter Last. Im Prime sollte die Temperatur mit 1,3v vcore unter 80°C bleiben.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Oha. Volle Pulle Halbgas bin ich bei unter 50. Silent Mode nagelt der zwischen 60 - 80°C bei Pubg.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. November 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Muss diesen Thread nochmal aufwärmen, den heute gehen die Komponenten MoBo (Asus Prime Pro), RAM und CPU zurück. Was ist passiert? Nachdem ich nun eine Inkompatibilität zwischen Asus Essence STX 2 Soundkarte und (anscheinend) ASUS-Mainboards der Chipsatzreihe X470, B350 und noch irgendeine feststellte, habe ich die rausgeschraubt und bis gestern lief alles. Dann schön BF5 Abends am Samstag geballert und als ich Sonntag Nachmittag den Rechner einschalten wollte, ging dieser nicht mehr an. 
Einfach so aus heiterem Himmel. Also ich kam nicht mal bis zum Bios. VGA getauscht. War nicht das Problem. Einen RAM-Riegel entfernt, er bootet. Dann RAM wieder auf Dual-Channel gemacht. Er bootet. Normale VGA reingeschraubt, er bootet nicht. Die 1080 in mein altes Intel-System rein, da bootet sie. RAM wieder an allen Steckplätzen rumprobiert und nichts ging mehr. Da hatte ich die Eierei satt und habe die drei Sachen ausgebaut, verpackt und heute wirds abgeschickt. 

Jetzt die entscheidene Frage: Was sollte ich als nächstes machen?

Option 1:
Also ich wollte das MoBo gegen ein Asrock X470 Taichi tauschen. Der RAM sollte auch ein anderer sehr, da ich schon einmal mit G.Skill Ärger hatte. Aber welche (Corsair Vengeance Pro RGB PRO CL14)? CPU dann halt nochmal den 2700X. Ich muss natürlich pokern, ob das Problem mit der Asus Essence STX 2 dort nicht auftaucht. Es ist ja nicht klar ob das ein generelles Problem ist. Die Leistung in UHD+ des Ryzen war sehr gut. Auch bei FHD reguliert eh die Sync.

Derzeit tendiere ich zu X470 Taichi, Corsair Vengeance PRO RGB CL14 und eben den Ryzen 2700X.

Option 2:
Ein Intelsystem. Das Problem das ich habe ist, dass alles was man zusammenstellt, eigentlich für den Mehrwert nicht gerechtfertigt ist. 400€+ für einen 8700K oder 500€+ für einen 8086K ist halt eigentlich Utopie. Aber ich hätte den Vorteil sehr viel Gamigleistung zu haben UND ich könnte meine Soundkarte sorglos nutzen. Aber bevor ich mir einen dieser beiden CPUs kaufen würde, würde ich den 9900K nehmen.

Ansonsten any ideas?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. November 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Wenn die Soundkarte mit AMD probleme hat, wirst du zumindest dahingehend keine Lösung finden, denn X470, X370, B450 udn B350 sidn so nah beieinander, das ich kaum glaube, dass einer davon läuft, wenn ein andere nicht will.

Thema G.Skill, ich  nehme an, du hast Ripjaw V gehabt? Oder waren es Riegel mit B-Dies?


----------



## Darkearth27 (12. November 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Du wirst wohl mit allen am4 Chipsätzen Probleme bekommen mit der Soundkarte. Auf der Asus Seite steht ja auch dass diese inkompatibel zu allen x370 x470 b350 und b450 sind.

Also entweder andere Soundkarte oder Intel.

Die Riegel kommen bei AMD eigentlich immer in A2 und B2 und es ist egal ob g.Skill oder nicht, wichtig sind die Chips die auf dem RAM verbaut sind. In der Regel haben sich Samsung B-Dies und neuerdings auch C -Dies als besonders kompatibel erwiesen. 

Andere gehen natürlich auch aber sind halt etwas zickiger.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. November 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Dark, das ist zwar soweit richtig, mit dem Zickiger, aber laufen müsste es normal trotzdem ohne probleme. ich hab 4x 4gb Hynix MFR im System mit dem C6H, das läuft trotz nur 2800er XMP Freigabe auf 3066, also es ist nicht soi, dass es gleich ein riesen problem gibt. Etwas von RAM-Timings zu verstehen hilft aber definitiv, wenn man was anderes als B-DIEs oder E- und C-Dies rein setzt.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. November 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Wenn die Soundkarte mit AMD probleme hat, wirst du zumindest dahingehend keine Lösung finden, denn X470, X370, B450 udn B350 sidn so nah beieinander, das ich kaum glaube, dass einer davon läuft, wenn ein andere nicht will.
> 
> Thema G.Skill, ich  nehme an, du hast Ripjaw V gehabt? Oder waren es Riegel mit B-Dies?



Zum ersten Punkt: was man im Netz so liest, sind fast ausschließlich ASUS-Mainboards. Einer mit einem Gigabyte-Mainboard hatte zwar auch ein Problem, aber nicht mit diesen "beim Installieren einfach Reboot", "Bootschleife" oder "Freezes beim Installieren". Wäre echt bescheiden, da ich die Soundkarte ja noch angepasst habe für meine "Bedürfnisse". Ich dachte vielleicht das eine allgemein bessere Spannungsversorgung ausreicht, um die Soundkarte "normal" zu betreiben. Ein Fehler war ja auch, das beim Schalten der Relais beim Boot die Karre wegkracht. Was aber mehr Treiberissue ist, glaube ich.

Ich hatte die Trident Z 3200er CL16. Ich konnte halt nicht mehr feststellen woran es lag, außer das es nicht NT, Verdrahtung, VGA, SSD und Gehäuse sind. Wollte jetzt vielleicht einen CL14 Kit nehmen, aber da ist bei MF fast nur G.Skill im Angebot . Vielleicht dann irgendeinen CL16 Kit von Corsair oder so.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. November 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Welches NT hast du da aktuell?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. November 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Welches NT hast du da aktuell?



Power Straight 11 750W


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. November 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

ok, das sollte tatsächlich top sein.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. November 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Ich kann halt RAM, CPU und Mobo nicht testen. Bis zu diesem Tag lief alles ganz normal (seitdem ich die Soundkarte und deren Treiber entfernte). Da ich aber eh so hin und her gerissen bin zwecks Soka und vorher diese Probleme auftraten, war ich erstmal dazu geneigt alles zurück zu schicken, um eventuell bessere Komponenten zu nehmen. Hab mich vorher nur rudimentär schlau gemacht.

Und ich meine mal, dass ein ASUS X470 Prime Pro und die G.Skill Trident Z nicht die schlechtesten Komponenten sind. Vielleicht einfach Pech gehabt. Oder ich hoffe auf einen Preisverfall zu Weihnachten hin für den Intel 9900K. Für 420€ würde ich den mir gönnen ^^.

Also Taichi und Corsair-RAM oder Probleme umschiffen und Intel bauen?


----------



## TrueRomance (12. November 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Wahnsinn. Deswegen meide ich übrigens asus. Die scheren sich nen scheiß um vernünftige Treiber.
Zukünftig würde ich eh ne externe Soka nehmen, da du so alle Probleme und Störungen  umgehst. 
Asus und sokas... Immer Ärger mit älteren Sachen weil es keine Treiber gibt.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. November 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Wahnsinn. Deswegen meide ich übrigens asus. Die scheren sich nen scheiß um vernünftige Treiber.
> Zukünftig würde ich eh ne externe Soka nehmen, da du so alle Probleme und Störungen  umgehst.
> Asus und sokas... Immer Ärger mit älteren Sachen weil es keine Treiber gibt.



Finde halt schwach, dass die einfach meinen "es sein inkompatibel" und fertig. Also die gehen der Sache gar nicht erst auf den Grund. Die STX2 war wirklich kein Schnäppchen damals gewesen, hat aber mit dem Standardtreiber bis einschließlich Windows 10 gut funktioniert. Und unter Intel scheint es eben keine Probleme zu geben. Auch gibt es keine Häufungen der Probleme bei anderen Herstellern mit der Nutzung jener Soundkarte. 

Muss jetzt bloß gucken was ich mache...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. November 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Das Problem ist, man muss bei Asus zu viele Mainboards und GPUs betreuen. Würde man da die Zahl halbieren, hätte man auch mal Kapazitäten sich um die Pflege von bestandshardware so zu kümmern, dass es läuft.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (13. November 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Was haltet ihr davon: MSI X470 GAMING M7 AC AMD X470 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD Sockel AM4 | Mindfactory.de

Gibt gerade eine 100€ Aktion dazu. Mit dem Teil macht man doch auch nichts falsch oder? Spannungsversorgung und die Caps sollen ja bei den teureren von MSI wieder okay sein. Einzig der Verbrauch soll nicht ganz so super sein.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. November 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

100€ Aktion?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (13. November 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Da steht irgendwas mit 100€ Rabattaktion im jetzigen Zeitraum bei Kauf z.B. dieses Mainboards.


----------



## TrueRomance (13. November 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Nur für z390 Mainboards. Und die 100 Taler gibt's dann beim Kauf eines msi Monitors


----------



## oldsql.Triso (15. November 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Nur für z390 Mainboards. Und die 100 Taler gibt's dann beim Kauf eines msi Monitors



Du hast recht zwecks Monitor den man dazu kaufen muss, aber es ist nicht auf Z390 Boards beschränkt,


----------



## Birdy513 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

jemand jetzt Erfahrung mit dem MSI X470 GAMING M7 AC AMD X470 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD Sockel AM4 | Mindfactory.de ?
Habe in den Bewertungen gelesen das es Probleme beim Montieren der CPU Lüfter geben soll... Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## TrueRomance (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Kann mir nicht vorstellen was da Probleme machen soll. Der Sockel am4 macht die Montage zum Kinderspiel.
Habe nen Brocken eco auf meinem msi tomahawk und bei nem Kumpel nen aro aufs gleiche Board geschnallt. 
Die Sockel Halterung ist easy zu befestigen und dann nur 2 Schrauben festdrehen.

Hängt eher am Kühler. Der Ben Nevis (ohne advanced) lässt sich wohl sehr sehr schlecht montieren. Liegt dann aber nicht am Board.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: RAM und Mainboard-Frage für den Ryzen 2700X*

Der braucht auch nur kraft, das ist alles.


----------

